# My Rumpwhite Doe



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Heres a few (ok loads) of pics of my gorgeous new Rumpwhite doefrom Cait! i couldnt chose just a few pics so thought is share my faves  hope you all like as much as me! Isnt she a stunner?










too lazy to stand!









What a cutie?


















Look at her shexay bum!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Very pretty


----------

